# Bat Falcon (Colombia)



## Glenn Bartley (Feb 22, 2016)

One day while I was cruising around Colombia I spotted a pair of Bat Falcons roosting near the side of the trail. They seemed to be hunting from these prominent overlook perches. I was pretty stoked to get a nice clean look at these amazing birds!












To see more from Colombia visit - http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/articles/Gallery%20-%20Colombia2016.html


----------



## Schmave (Feb 22, 2016)

Great shots Glenn. How far away were you and what lens were you using?


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2016)

Awesome. Beautiful shots, Glenn. 8) Well done.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 22, 2016)

Wow. I'd be excited too. Somehow, I think that you spent a lot of time and effort getting all the photos you have posted.

They certainly impressed me.


----------



## Sabaki (Feb 22, 2016)

Easily my favourite bird photographer! Great shots once again


----------



## Glenn Bartley (Feb 22, 2016)

Schmave said:


> Great shots Glenn. How far away were you and what lens were you using?



Here's the tech details...

Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/500 sec
Aperture: 9
Exposure mode: Av
Flash: Off
Metering mode: Multi-segment
ISO: 320
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x III


----------



## Werz (Feb 22, 2016)

Wonderful shots Glenn


----------

